# trolling weight thoughts



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm a beginner at trolling come spring and was trying to find the best weight system besides divers to get my spoons/spinners down. 
Is there a difference or preference between keel and in-line weights?

Also when I was searching for the dive chart for in-line weights since the trolling bible didn't cover this most basic technique, (don't know why?) I came across these and wonder what you guys think? (add to catch rates)http://www.rednekoutfitters.com/index.html


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I run in-lines alot on Lk. Erie I added a hook on the backs of the inlines on a few trips, they caught a couple of fish, but also snagged the net other times. Also, the link you provided.......WAY OVERPRICED.


----------



## WallyKiller (Aug 30, 2010)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> I run in-lines alot on Lk. Erie I added a hook on the backs of the inlines on a few trips, they caught a couple of fish, but also snagged the net other times. Also, the link you provided.......WAY OVERPRICED.



Do you know where to get them cheaper or just compared to the competition?

BTW I agree that 6.99 + shipping for 2 is way over priced.


----------



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

Inlines are the way to go...fish weights are good but plain lead works fine...regardless I usually use 1oz which if you run around 1mph it will dive 1ft down for 2ft of line run out.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

They are a bit pricey, 
So what would the standard in-line weight size be for Eries western basin (Michigan waters)? I might be wrong but wouldn't imagine anything smaller than 1oz. is there a slot preference? Just trying to save money by buying the proper gear.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I use 1 oz nearly all the time. Sometimes we will put 1.5 oz out, but 1oz is my go to size. For real shallow water sometimes we will even use 3/4 oz.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I like plain lead egg weights. Usually buy 1/2 oz in bulk, and will run from 1 to 3, depending on water depth, fish depth, speed, etc. 

Run a lot of snap weights too. Pour them in 1, 2 and 3 oz molds with brass eyes at both ends, can wire them together if needed.


----------



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chrome steel said:


> They are a bit pricey,
> So what would the standard in-line weight size be for Eries western basin (Michigan waters)? I might be wrong but wouldn't imagine anything smaller than 1oz. is there a slot preference? Just trying to save money by buying the proper gear.


Don't rule out 1/2oz and 1/4oz...ive even used split shot...


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't overlook running a couple colors of leadcore. I used to use inline weights when targeting offshore steelhead, but I have found my catch rate is a lot higher using various amounts of leadcore. Slide divers also are an effective presentation for an upper water presentation.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks for info guys, GOODLUCK.........


----------

